# dont buy this reel!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

brought a penn 430ssg brand new and on first trip after catching 5 croakers with it i felt a pop in the reel while reeling and retrieving. inspected the reel to see that the screws were starting to come out and the gears were starting to show which left the handle useless .
im in no way a penn basher because i own a penn 460 slammer and going to purchase 2 more, but far as the penn ssg with its graphite body never!!!:


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

You probably just got a defective reel. It happens. Those reels aren't bad at all.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

penn sucks ever since they moved overseas.
i had one of those graphite penns 4 years ago. it's what prompted me to buy shimano and jdm's.
the rotor assembly would come of the spool shaft because there's only one nut holding the rotor in place.

go jdm!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HellRhaY said:


> ...the rotor assembly would come of the spool shaft because there's only one nut holding the rotor in place.


Um, isn't there only one nut holding the rotor onto the pinion gear on pretty much every other spinning reel? I just looked at the schematic on a Stella and a Saltiga and it's also one nut. Wouldn't the rotors of a Stella and Saltiga come off when the one nut holding it on is removed? How many nuts are on yours...wait, that didn't come out right


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, isn't there only one nut holding the rotor onto the pinion gear on pretty much every other spinning reel? I just looked at the schematic on a Stella and a Saltiga and it's also one nut.


attention to detail.
there's only one nut indeed. but beside the hexagonal nut is a screw. the screw prevents the hexagonal nut from turning. you have to take the screw out so you can turn the nut. with the old made in usa graphite penns, there's no screw. so if you plug the whole night, sometimes the nut will unscrew by itself.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

...well I have had a wonderful spring with a 430ssg....mirrolures and topwaters....I got it for a X-mas present and it has took a ton of trout...

..I don't believe it is the reel that the original 430 ss is...BUT it hasn't missed a lick yet..

...I LOVE the old 430ss's and thanks to flea-bay I have 5...but I wound some 8 lb mono on the new ssg and though it FEEL's LITE....dang if it ain't been steady winding and grinding...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Grilled Sardine said:


> You probably just got a defective reel. It happens. Those reels aren't bad at all.


i hope you rt GS cause i like the wt of reel, and would like to get a shimano BTR3500, Penn sargus, Cabela's Salt Striker Metal or like i said earlier 2 more slammers ( 360-560 inshore & 760 offshore). 



HellRhaY said:


> penn sucks ever since they moved overseas.
> go jdm!


Hellrhay if i get another peen reel that explodes after 1 trip then i will get on your bandwagon about penn. and its true what you said about shimano. i have 2 spheros (4000fa & 6000fa) & a BTR4500 and they work fabulous!!!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> penn sucks ever since they moved overseas.
> i had one of those graphite penns 4 years ago. it's what prompted me to buy shimano and jdm's.
> the rotor assembly would come of the spool shaft because there's only one nut holding the rotor in place.
> 
> go jdm!


 Ray we know you love your Shi**manoes but Penn is still one of the Best reels on the market. All of my new reels are inspected before using. And as Allen said on any Spinning reel I have ever seen they all have only one.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> attention to detail.
> there's only one nut indeed. but beside the hexagonal nut is a screw. the screw prevents the hexagonal nut from turning. you have to take the screw out so you can turn the nut. with the old made in usa graphite penns, there's no screw. so if you plug the whole night, sometimes the nut will unscrew by itself.


 Yep you only see that on some of the newer reels its a no brainer. Penn Abu/Cardinal Shi%%manos.Even the Over priced Spinners from across the pond that You paid 400 plus bucs for that are no better than a good old Penn.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

seajay said:


> Even the Over priced Spinners from across the pond that You paid 400 plus bucs for that are no better than a good old Penn.


human nature is to defend what you own.

sure,the penn sold in this country are way better in quality than the reels in the japanese market. i won't argue that.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> human nature is to defend what you own.
> 
> sure,. i won't argue that.


 Ray No its not human nature.As you just said.
"the penn sold in this country are way better in quality than the reels in the japanese market."


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

seajay said:


> Ray No its not human nature.As you just said.
> "the penn sold in this country are way better in quality than the reels in the japanese market."


a penn for $60
daiwa saltiga $60
shimano stella $60

be honest which one will you chose?
you can lie when you psot your answer here, but when you put your head on the pillow tonight answer it truthfully.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a china 440ssg..

good lil bugger reel.
i havent had any problems. ive dunked it and dropped it in the sand..

pulled up stripers with it too.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

little fish dont need a strong reel. just catch little ones, and no worries!




Jesse


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

seajay, tell your penn to have a head to head
http://tv.shimano.co.jp/movie/original/promotion_stella/


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where can I get in on some of those Stellas and Saltigas for $60?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Where can I get in on some of those Stellas and Saltigas for $60?


my point exactly. if they were priced the same, i bet they'd pick the better reel.
it's not about the penn better than or equal to the overpriced JDM, it's about what you can and can not afford. and since people can't afford the finer stuff , they bash it, they even haven't touched it and they bash it as poor wquality or equal to their crappy made in china reel. ROFL, it's called sour graping. sore losers, get a second job so you can get the $400 reel and compare it to your crappy $100 reel and see for yourself if they are actually of the same quality.

i'm tired of people bashing, blah, blah, blah, my $400 reels. if you cna't afford it, shut up. i'll buy all your crappy reels in cash and burn it. 

not directed at you AK.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Gee HellRay, stop beating around the bush and say what you really mean, LOL!!! I do have to agree with one thing...the Penn Reels made in China SUCK!!! It started with the Penn Captiva, which had some MAJOR Quality Control issues, and has not gotten any better. Want some proof??? Take your old USA Made Jigmaster/209/309 etc. into your local friendly Penn Dealer and put it side by side with the new Chinese versions. No one will ever have to explain it to you again. Do the same with the spinners if you have some US made as well. All that being said, there are a few manufacturers who also have their newer reels made in China, but at least they perform quality control checks, etc. It is almost as if Penn dropped their drawings off at the local Chinese factory and said, "Here, make some and send them to us," with no factory visits, checks, etc. Next thing you know, they'll probably also crossover into the "baby toy" area and absorb a bunch of recalls as well. I am pretty sure everyone on here knows what I think about the older Penn reels, as well as the new "Made in Philly" reels (Senators, Torques, Metal Senators, etc., but the rest is junk. I also am extremely worried about spare parts for the older Jigmasters/levelwinds, etc. Even though you have an older US made model, you will probably end up with a Chinese part(s) eventually. A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. Better grab up the older models now while you can, or go with a different brand. My next three purchases...Shimano Baitrunner 6500, Fin-Nor Offshore (probably OFS75 or 85) and an Okuma V-System, all, I believe, made in China, but certainly with better engineering and quality control than the Penns. That's what happens when you have a company "bought out" by a "lower end" manufacturer. Before you know it, all the Penns will come in "blister Packs" hanging on a rack in Wal-Mart or be on cheap K-Mart combos.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i think the shimano baitrunner is made in malaysia, as well as the sustian, stradic and most shimano reels. only the stella is made in japan in the US market.

OK, I'll be direct and stop beating the bushes.
TO ALL the POOR, SECTION 8, LOW INCOME, BEER DRINKING people.
You can't afford my reels that's why you bash it. EAT YOUR HEART OUT or get a SECOND JOB!

enjoy my tax money on foodstamps.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HellRhay, take a chill pill dude  I don't think anybody is bashing Shimano or Daiwa. I certainly acknowledge that a Saltiga or Stella is superior to a Penn SSg in every way possible. But, they are also priced over 700% higher, so I would expect that. You and I may be able to afford the finest the world has to offer, but for a lot of people, _value_ matters. But a comparison of a $400 JDM reel to a $100 Penn is a bit unfair, don't you think?  

bigpapamd1, apologies for hijacking your post. If you need, I can take a look at your Penn for you to see what the extent of the damage is.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> But a comparison of a $400 JDM reel to a $100 Penn is a bit unfair, don't you think?





seajay said:


> the Over priced Spinners from across the pond that You paid 400 plus bucs for that are no better than a good old Penn.


yo poor, low income people, if you need a second job, i'll hire a cleaning guy for the restroom in my gas station!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> yo poor, low income people, if you need a second job, i'll hire a cleaning guy for the restroom in my gas station!


 Easy Ray, Yes I will take an upper end Penn any day. And I do not need a second job But I like your spunk If you need a Job Call me. I always need a few good strong backs. 
I have seen to many Shimanoes blow up with a Big fish on that could have won Thousands of Dollars. In Marlin Tournys.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

opcorn:


> Ive seen on here, and stripersonline, people giving you a hard time...
> 
> you know why that is dont you? Quite simply actually.
> 
> ...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> seajay, tell your penn to have a head to head
> http://tv.shimano.co.jp/movie/original/promotion_stella/


 Ok Ray I concede Use your over priced reels if you feel it makes you a better fisherman. I will continue to use my Great old Penns and put fillets on the table.
So I guess this includes you? just figured id let you know your posts are nice falling on idle or ignorant ears. 
just figured id let you know your posts are nice falling on idle or ignorant ears.
I guess that you can out fish anyone Ray,and unless one uses the Tackle that you use just aint gonna catch squat. So I will just leave it up to you and Capt. Mike to guide us all. 
Just a little info for ya. After you sell those Beautifull AFAW's look into some Gator Glass blanks some good stuff for the surf.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

seajay said:


> I guess that you can out fish anyone Ray,and unless one uses the Tackle that you use just aint gonna catch squat.


what took you so long to figure it out? 


seajay said:


> Just a little info for ya. After you sell those Beautifull AFAW's look into some Gator Glass blanks some good stuff for the surf.


now you drag my rods into this. i know you've been looking at them.
here's a pic of the titanium guides on those 3 AFAW. 

A little info for ya, i ain't selling any. i finally convinced my wife to let me buy a zziplex without getting rid of some of my rods.









people make so much blah, blah, blah about owning top of the line equipment. Funny that so many have this ignorant outlook. The answer is quite simple - the same reason you wash & wax your car. The same reason people buy Bentley's and Ferraris. SAme reason people go to great lengths to put exotic wood flooring in their house, with matching cabinets, and a kick ass chandelier, with a giant 8' tall Oak door, and marble walkway and granite countertops.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

No Ray you do some of the nicest rod work I have seen. So you know Capt. Mike?
Some day if you are nice you can come visit me here on the coast and I will put you on some fish. Lets just agree to disagree. You love your stuff and mine has and will work for me. Do you do any Spiral wrap work?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Back to your original post Bigpapa. If you donot know how to service your reel take it to someone as it is a simple fix. You have a great reel. With a regular cleaning and lube job you should get many years of fishing out of it. I am sorry that you did not get the replies that you were looking for sooner. May your cooler be full of fish.:fishing::beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

seajay said:


> Back to your original post Bigpapa. If you donot know how to service your reel take it to someone as it is a simple fix. You have a great reel. With a regular cleaning and lube job you should get many years of fishing out of it. I am sorry that you did not get the replies that you were looking for sooner. May your cooler be full of fish.:fishing::beer:


seejay u mt be rt, but the only problem is that i brought this reel 2 weeks ago and this was the first time i used it. luckily i had my slammer 460 with me.
i hav a shimano spheros 4000fa and hav caught a great # of fish including a 15lb cat this year with no problem.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Then I would put it back in the box and return or swap for a new one. Then check the new one to make sure all is correct.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Gee HellRay, stop beating around the bush and say what you really mean, LOL!!! I do have to agree with one thing...the Penn Reels made in China SUCK!!! It started with the Penn Captiva, which had some MAJOR Quality Control issues, and has not gotten any better. Want some proof??? Take your old USA Made Jigmaster/209/309 etc. into your local friendly Penn Dealer and put it side by side with the new Chinese versions. No one will ever have to explain it to you again. Do the same with the spinners if you have some US made as well. All that being said, there are a few manufacturers who also have their newer reels made in China, but at least they perform quality control checks, etc. It is almost as if Penn dropped their drawings off at the local Chinese factory and said, "Here, make some and send them to us," with no factory visits, checks, etc. Next thing you know, they'll probably also crossover into the "baby toy" area and absorb a bunch of recalls as well. I am pretty sure everyone on here knows what I think about the older Penn reels, as well as the new "Made in Philly" reels (Senators, Torques, Metal Senators, etc., but the rest is junk. I also am extremely worried about spare parts for the older Jigmasters/levelwinds, etc. Even though you have an older US made model, you will probably end up with a Chinese part(s) eventually. A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. Better grab up the older models now while you can, or go with a different brand. My next three purchases...Shimano Baitrunner 6500, Fin-Nor Offshore (probably OFS75 or 85) and an Okuma V-System, all, I believe, made in China, but certainly with better engineering and quality control than the Penns. That's what happens when you have a company "bought out" by a "lower end" manufacturer. Before you know it, all the Penns will come in "blister Packs" hanging on a rack in Wal-Mart or be on cheap K-Mart combos.


I just bought a Fin-Nor Offshore 90 for father's day and plan on having a custom rod made for it strictly for tuna and canyon fishing..


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would have to agree with HellRay on a few things the more you put into your gear the better it is.. I enjoy knowing I just spent 200 - 300 dollars on reel that will last me a long time. Then again I have cheaper reels that have lasted longer then some of my more higher end. This is strictly because the amount of care that I put into them. I would agree with everone that some gear you just stay away from and some is just preference of what you grown up with and like to use.. Which ever way a person decides to go on the amount they spend doesn't on a reel or rod or other piece of equipment does give someone else the right to bash them... Just my humble opinion...


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i purchased a 550ssg last year and it came from the factory with a broken bail spring. i exchanged it for a new one that has been 100%. but from now on i will be staying away from penn, i fish shimano and daiwa almost exclusively now.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*fishing stuff*

I use the cheap and the expensive and never had a problem with any of my stuff.Thats because I keep up good maintance on my rigs.I have diawa shiamno penn abu garcia ZEBCO ambassador.I build my own rods also.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

seajay said:


> I have seen to many Shimanoes blow up with a Big fish on that could have won Thousands of Dollars. In Marlin Tournys.


Quick question for ya. If you dont mind.

If you have in fact, seen a large number of Shimano reels BLOW UP on big fish in marlin tourneys, why would you use them over and over, and let people on a boat you are on, use them, over and over, so that it happens many times, so that you keep perpetually losing more, and more money?

im stumped on this one. either you are full of crap on the shimano part, or you are deliberately trying to lose money, and have reels "blow up"?


OH CRAP! I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!

You bought SHIMANOES????????? DANG! YOU MUSTA GOT THEM BAD BOYS AT THE SWAP MEET!!!


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Prolly made on Friday.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Quick question for ya. If you dont mind.
> 
> If you have in fact, seen a large number of Shimano reels BLOW UP on big fish in marlin tourneys, why would you use them over and over, and let people on a boat you are on, use them, over and over, so that it happens many times, so that you keep perpetually losing more, and more money?
> 
> ...


 You are a lost cause, and a Wanabe.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Oh!

I'll have butter with my popcorn please.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well we all know that Jesse is a lost cause but I am pretty sure the catches he has brought in make him more of a "wishIcouldbe" than a Wanabe.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

seajay said:


> You are a lost cause, and a Wanabe.


yep, im a "wanabe", and you are an illiterate financial disaster.


Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> Well we all know that Jesse is a lost cause but I am pretty sure the catches he has brought in make him more of a "wishIcouldbe" than a Wanabe.


I've fished with Jesse before, and in no way is he wanabe or a "wishicouldbe". This kid will out fish you, out cast you, and steal ur daughter.

I do beleive that all you guys rip on me, jesse or any of the other young FHBs on here becuase your jealous that you cant do the [email protected]# we can do.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

seajay said:


> You are a lost cause, and a Wanabe.



Come on Jesse, literacy isn't required to fish for Marlin  

As for the reels, I bought a Shimanoe on a street corner in DC from a dude who also sold some nice watches. I picked up a nice RollX too, but neither one works worth a damn.

My Oaklees on the other hand make me look just like Jimmee Hustown.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

EDMboarder said:


> I've fished with Jesse before, and in no way is he wanabe or a "wishicouldbe". This kid will out fish you, out cast you, and steal ur daughter.
> 
> I do beleive that all you guys rip on me, jesse or any of the other young FHBs on here becuase your jealous that you cant do the [email protected]# we can do.


Sorry I think you mistook my point I was saying I wish I could have caught half the fish he has.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yep, im a "wanabe", and you are an illiterate financial disaster.
> 
> 
> Jesse


 No Jessie I am well read. My Accountant say's if I and my Children live to be 105Years old We have plenty Cash and assets. So your point is?
EDM,My Daughter would just as well feed you to her Pigs. If you want to talk about your whatever here's a 10 spot call someone who cares.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

seajay said:


> No *Jessie* I am well read. .


extraordinarily well read. 



Jesse


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

well i sent the reel to penn and they fixed it free of charge!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> well i sent the reel to penn and they fixed it free of charge!!


FINALLY!!! Back to the original post. Glad to see they made good. I still don't like their Chinese reels. Who had to pay the shipping, just out of curiosity?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> FINALLY!!! Back to the original post. Glad to see they made good. I still don't like their Chinese reels. Who had to pay the shipping, just out of curiosity?


unfortunately i had to pay to have it shipped to penn


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> unfortunately i had to pay to have it shipped to penn


That SUCKS!!! Should have been ALL on THEM!!! I sell reels on Ebay, mostly Penn, and though I have never had a problem, if I ever did, I'd pay shipping BOTH ways!!! It's just the right way to do business!!! Penn's fault...Penn pays...simple as that!!!


----------

